# First time posting!



## bluefairy (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi!

I've been sort of hanging around here a while but this is my first time actually posting something. 

This is my wind fairy. She's the first in a series I'm doing representing the 4 elements. It's done in chalk pastel on coloured paper. I'm not too sure about the background though, any suggestions? Comments and Criticism would be welcome and appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 26, 2005)

That is lovely Blue Fairy, and also welcome to the boards. I think you'll get a good response to that picture

I like the background but I'm not too sure that it represents wind/air all that well, mushrooms tend to be earthy and/or offer an insight into getting wasted 
However as a work on it's own it is fantastic, my daughter has been chattering about it all the time I have been writing this.

Why not post something about yourself in the Introductions forum, so we can feed upon it


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Blue Fairy

I loved the picture - it had a lot of motion to it. I think it did a good job in representing wind, but maybe a similar picture of the fairy in flight would help get your idea across more powerfully

Good stuff though - can't wait to see the other 3!


----------



## Space Monkey (Mar 26, 2005)

This is really beautifully drawn, but it's not obvious that this is a wind fairy so much as just a fairy.  And the streak going to her hand, on first impression, made me think she was smoking a cig.  But the art is excellent; the folds in her clothing are perfect.  How big is the original piece to get this much detail in?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi bluefairy, and welcome to the chronicles network. 

I like the pic - subtle, and nice colours.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi and welcome!

I have to agree with some of the other comments regarding maybe replacing the mushrooms with a more wind oriented theme like clouds and perhaps adding motion to the wings.

Having said that this is a very well done picture!! Are you a professional artist or looking to get your stuff displayed somewhere? I think you have some clear talent here.

All the best..


----------



## Neon (Mar 27, 2005)

Overall it's very well done ... I especially like the amount of detail you put into the fairy's dress.  As for picky things, I agree with the thought of incorporating more of a sky/wind/clouds effect for the background.


----------



## bluefairy (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone, I'm very surprised at the amount of responses!

Tsujigiri:  Thanks so much for your comments!  I'm glad your daughter likes it so much   I think I'll take your advice and post something in the introductions section..

Winters Sorrow:  Thanks a lot, I'm glad you like it!  I think I will do a seperate drawing with more wind-like elements in it.

Space Monkey:  Thanks so much!  Tha seems to be a common observation so I may do another wind fairy drawing incorperating more wind elements.  The original was 12x16.

I, Brian:  Thanks so much, I appreciate that 

Gollum:  Thank-you so much!  I'm not a professional artist yet but I'm looking to get into illustration.

Neon:  Thanks for your comments!   I may actually do a seperate drawing and incorperate clouds or something more wind-like.


----------

